# RAF Hospital Nocton Hall



## Malenis (Oct 28, 2017)

*Overview of the history*
RAF Hospital Nocton Hall opened in June 1947 with 740 bed’s serving predominantly RAF personnel. It was used by forces personnel, their families and local civilians until it closed on 31 March 1983. In 1984 it was leased as a wartime contingency hospital to the USAF and then on 30 September 1995 the hospital was handed back to Her Majesty’s Government and was never used again.

*The explore*
Whilst we were stopped taking photos, I saw a black figure to my left briefly, then I look behind to check the whereabouts of the others to see a black figure briefly there as well. The first may well have been jsp but the latter figure....? Maybe jsp was throwing his shadow? Anyhow, as a non-believer I maintain the view that there is an explanation. The fella however said he "didn't feel alone." 

My take on the hospital.......


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 28, 2017)

Love it, great take on the place. Pic 2 is beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mookster (Oct 28, 2017)

Malenis said:


> *The explore*
> Whilst we were stopped taking photos, I saw a black figure to my left briefly, then I look behind to check the whereabouts of the others to see a black figure briefly there as well. The first may well have been jsp but the latter figure....? Maybe jsp was throwing his shadow? Anyhow, as a non-believer I maintain the view that there is an explanation. The fella however said he "didn't feel alone."



Many many people have reported feeling strange in Nocton, including myself. Most say they feel like they're being followed or have someone stood right behind them especially in the surgery end of the main corridor. There is something definitely not right about the place.

There is apparently a local resident who has taken it upon himself to seal up all the holes in the fence regularly nowadays...


----------



## Malenis (Oct 28, 2017)

mookster said:


> Many many people have reported feeling strange in Nocton, including myself. Most say they feel like they're being followed or have someone stood right behind them especially in the surgery end of the main corridor. There is something definitely not right about the place.
> 
> There is apparently a local resident who has taken it upon himself to seal up all the holes in the fence regularly nowadays...



Someone has definitely been on a mission to seal up all entry points....must take them hours to keep up!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 28, 2017)

Really like your take on this place, Excellent photos
Not seen anything untoward myself at this place; but always impressed with the scale of this place. Hard to imagine how busy it must have been at the height of operation


----------



## smiler (Oct 28, 2017)

Fantastic pics, loved the shot of the chair and the nude, I've bin nosing about all me life and some place's just don't feel right, no idea why, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice photos but the place is just about falling down.


----------



## lawrence89 (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pictures!


----------



## Mearing (Oct 29, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Really like your take on this place, Excellent photos
> Not seen anything untoward myself at this place; but always impressed with the scale of this place. Hard to imagine how busy it must have been at the height of operation



Yes it was busy, I was a patient there in 1950, sad to see it in this condition.


----------



## titimo82 (Oct 29, 2017)

nice set of pics, i like the surgery section and the armchair.thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2017)

Really lovely comps there. Love the expansive corridors and the decay. Fantastic.


----------



## krela (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful photos as always Malenis. Definitely one of those places that has some negative energy.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2017)

Lovely pics Malenis


----------



## NorthWest Smoggy (Nov 11, 2017)

We went yesterday after hearing that there's the odd hole in the fence that you can sneak through. No s**t someone's on a mission to seal all the holes up. Drove from Manchester so was a bit of a wasted trip :-(


----------



## Malenis (Nov 11, 2017)

NorthWest Smoggy said:


> We went yesterday after hearing that there's the odd hole in the fence that you can sneak through. No s**t someone's on a mission to seal all the holes up. Drove from Manchester so was a bit of a wasted trip :-(



There is some great patchwork going on! Hope you found something else to visit and it wasn't an entirely wasted trip!


----------



## NorthWest Smoggy (Nov 12, 2017)

In terms of another abondoned building sadly not, but did find a brewery on our drive back so bought a few beers and had a pub lunch


----------



## Ferox (Nov 12, 2017)

Cool report Malenis. You have captured the place well. Nice crisp shots


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 22, 2017)

JSP moves in mysterious ways

I like your take on this place, love the chair!


----------

